# COBIA / PIER FISHING



## surffisher56 (Jan 30, 2010)

WOULD LIKE TO TRY COBIA FISHING OFF PENSACOLA PIER, MY QUESTION IS WHAT ROD I SHOULD USE , I HAVE 7 FOOTERS BUT I AM LEANING TOWARD USING MY SURF 11 FOOT CUSTOM SURF ROD! I WILL USE IT FOR LIVE BAIT . I THINK MY 8500 PENN WITH 320 YDS. 20 LB. SHOULD WORK. ANY OPINIONS WOULD HELP. THANKS


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

ur probably gonna want something more in the 9ft range and ur gonna want to use 25-30lb mono or 40-50lb PP. also i would jus throw jigs off the pier cause u cant throw like an eel as well

check out this forum

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/index.php

here are some good threads ot

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about3769.html

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about3744.html


----------

